# How to Fillet Pinfish



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 17, 2020)

Why would you eat Pinfish??


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 18, 2020)

The Gulf was too rough to fish that day.  We fished a lagoon nearby just N of the beach and caught a mess of sand trout, pinfish, croaker, and whiting.  My wife wanted fish tacos, so I filleted them.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Were they any good?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> The Gulf was too rough to fish that day.  We fished a lagoon nearby just N of the beach and caught a mess of sand trout, pinfish, croaker, and whiting.  My wife wanted fish tacos, so I filleted them.


A bigger boat and motor would have been better in the rough water!

Take your wife out for fish tacos next time instead of feeding her bait!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

Always wondered what one would taste like. They are so bad in Little Lagoon in Gulf shores, that you just as well leave the cut bait in the bucket. You can go to any spot, close your eyes and cast out and within 15 seconds, they will be pecking on your bait.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 18, 2020)

I don’t mean any disrespect, but I’m not sure why there would be any negative feedback on the video. LDB, goes out of his way to openly share his fishing info, techniques, and even locations, yet usually there is some negative feedback. 

I’m not directing this post towards anyone, just an observation from what I’ve seen. I don’t know him, but I have PM’d on a couple occasions, and he’s gladly shared feedback to me. 

In this particular video he is sharing how to filet a pinfish. If you can use the info, nice, if not, why not just pass it by? From what I’ve seen from him, he probably has a freezer full of fish, and doesn’t need to filet a pinfish, but if he wants too, good for him. There are people who may not be as fortunate, to fish as often, and may find this info helpful. 

Anyhow, no harm meant, just my 2 cents.

Thanks for the video, perfect illustration of how to filet this fish!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 18, 2020)

All I would ask is what is the difference in filleting a Pinfish and most any other fish.  Looks like the same method we used for the specks we filleted last week.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 18, 2020)

jimbo4116 said:


> All I would ask is what is the difference in filleting a Pinfish and most any other fish.  Looks like the same method we used for the specks we filleted last week.


That’s the same method I use for specks too, I don’t think it’s anything different, but’s it’s nice to have an illustration for those not familiar with filleting fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> A bigger boat and motor would have been better in the rough water!
> 
> Take your wife out for fish tacos next time instead of feeding her bait!


Whiting and croaker are some of the best eating fish in the ocean.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

I just wanted to no how they taste.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whiting and croaker are some of the best eating fish in the ocean.


Lost me at Pinfish... sorry...

I set pin fish traps and fish with them a lot. They are bait. Period. If someone posted a thread about eating lady fish or coyotes I would..

I see zero need to eat or fillet bait. 

I’m not eating blue backs or eating medium shiners. Or crappie minnows...

If you are having to do that.. you need to fish more. Yuk.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

Just asked the wife if she would eat a pin fish... uh no.., it’s like eating a lady fish..

People eat opossum’s.. 


Have fun with that...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 18, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lost me at Pinfish... sorry...
> 
> I set pin fish traps and fish with them a lot. They are bait. Period. If someone posted a thread about eating lady fish or coyotes I would..
> 
> ...


I agree on the pinfish, herring, and shiners. Whiting, delicious. Pinfish fillets are good whiting bait.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I agree on the pinfish, herring, and shiners. Whiting, delicious. Pinfish fillets are good whiting bait.


Pinfish fillets are Redfish and Trout bait! I’m sorry.. I catch bait “Pinfish” and they are cut bait or fished live.. after a day on the cooler cut up... its nastier than a can of corn on a summer day in a trout stream.. enough to make me gag on a hot summer day.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

If you are having to eat PinFish... Im sorry...

You need to quit fishing. And I use them a ton. It’s like eating a crappie minnow for dinner. That’s gross.

But hey... ol David ate a possum...

https://forum.gon.com/threads/possum-1-o-1-round-wo-coming-soon.282338/


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whiting and croaker are some of the best eating fish in the ocean.



I love whiting but must not know how to cook a croaker. The last  ones we fried ran us out of the kitchen, and they were caught that day, and stayed on ice.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 18, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> If you are having to eat PinFish... Im sorry...
> 
> You need to quit fishing. And I use them a ton. It’s like eating a crappie minnow for dinner. That’s gross.
> 
> ...



So how do you prepare your Pin Fish Slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> So how do you prepare your Pin Fish Slayer.


With a circle hook. Depending on how I want it to swim I’ll hook it on top at the rear of the dorsal fin so it will swim down in deeper water. If I want it in the upper water column I’ll hook it about a 1/4 inch behind its discharge tube and it will swim up towards the surface. The weight of the circle hook will pull it down and the head will point towards the sky.

I won’t eat them. If I need to prepare them for a meal. Fishing has sucked and I’ll go out to eat that night.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 18, 2020)

I will filet up some sand trout like that in a hurry. Pin fish, bait.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jan 18, 2020)

Croaker is one of my favorite and I have a place where I can target them.  Pin fish are strong and not tasty to me.  I have fried and eaten them before but would not again.    can't imagine what happened to Ky Dawg's croaker.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 18, 2020)

Lukikus2 said:


> I will filet up some sand trout like that in a hurry. Pin fish, bait.


Sand trout is good eating for sure! I hear a lot of people saying they don’t eat well, but they love specks. ?. Or you can’t freeze them. I usually don’t freeze them. I like to broil them in the oven, and I like them so much, I’ll eat them every day till they are gone. ? I don’t eat pinfish, but I wouldn’t be scared to try them for kicks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

lonewolf247 said:


> Sand trout is good eating for sure! I hear a lot of people saying they don’t eat well, but they love specks. ?. Or you can’t freeze them. I usually don’t freeze them. I like to broil them in the oven, and I like them so much, I’ll eat them every day till they are gone. ? I don’t eat pinfish, but I wouldn’t be scared to try them for kicks.


Sand trout don’t have worms and I’ll eat a mess of them.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 18, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sand trout don’t have worms and I’ll eat a mess of them.


You are correct. I’ve never seen worms in sand trout, not saying they are nonexistent, but I haven’t seen them.

I’ve seen more worms in specks this past year, than in years past,  for some reason or another? I like specks too though !


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 18, 2020)

lonewolf247 said:


> You are correct. I’ve never seen worms in sand trout, not saying they are nonexistent, but I haven’t seen them.
> 
> I’ve seen more worms in specks this past year, than in years past,  for some reason or another? I like specks too though !


I love me some specks. I chase them every chance I get. Hopefully back down in a few weeks. I’ve never filleted one without finding at least 1 worm. Same goes for a lot of saltwater fish. Most folks have no clue what they are looking at.

I’ve never seen a worm in a sand trout.. ever.. in my lifetime of flats fishing.. that started at 18. I’m 42 now.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 19, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> With a circle hook. Depending on how I want it to swim I’ll hook it on top at the rear of the dorsal fin so it will swim down in deeper water. If I want it in the upper water column I’ll hook it about a 1/4 inch behind its discharge tube and it will swim up towards the surface. The weight of the circle hook will pull it down and the head will point towards the sky.
> 
> I won’t eat them. If I need to prepare them for a meal. Fishing has sucked and I’ll go out to eat that night.




They make a good bait for when you`re sight fishing for cobia.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2020)

...or tripletail.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 19, 2020)

lonewolf247 said:


> I don’t mean any disrespect, but I’m not sure why there would be any negative feedback on the video. LDB, goes out of his way to openly share his fishing info, techniques, and even locations, yet usually there is some negative feedback.
> 
> I’m not directing this post towards anyone, just an observation from what I’ve seen. I don’t know him, but I have PM’d on a couple occasions, and he’s gladly shared feedback to me.
> 
> ...



Totally agree..the guy goes out of his way to help people on here. A while back,a fella was looking for someone to take his ailing family member fishing and I directed him to LDB’s older post offering free fishing trips on Lanier.LDB jumped all over it offering to take them out. Great guy in my opinion.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 19, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> With a circle hook. Depending on how I want it to swim I’ll hook it on top at the rear of the dorsal fin so it will swim down in deeper water. If I want it in the upper water column I’ll hook it about a 1/4 inch behind its discharge tube and it will swim up towards the surface. The weight of the circle hook will pull it down and the head will point towards the sky.
> 
> I won’t eat them. If I need to prepare them for a meal. Fishing has sucked and I’ll go out to eat that night.



One more way I'll add is if you're fishing in a current or even slow trolling them, hook them in the upper back about 1/3 way between the head and dorsal.
They'll swim straight in the current in a head tilted down orientation.
Picking a scale or 2 off with the hook point makes them easier to hook.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 19, 2020)

Bream Pole said:


> Croaker is one of my favorite and I have a place where I can target them.  Pin fish are strong and not tasty to me.  I have fried and eaten them before but would not again.    can't imagine what happened to Ky Dawg's croaker.



I have no idea, but they were very strong. I will try it one more time, because I have had several people tell me that they like them.


----------



## LittleDrummerBoy (Jan 19, 2020)

No doubt that pinfish make great bait.

But I'm surprised by assertions that they don't taste very good.  Small, for sure, but much closer to a croaker or sand trout in flavor than a ladyfish.  Yuk, I can't imagine eating a ladyfish or a mullet (popular in FL).

I suspect the flavor of small fish is strongly related to what they are eating locally.  I know the fillets of the trout we'd catch in Colorado would turn from white to pinkish orange when they were eating lots of crawfish in the fall months, and the flavor would shift also.  I also know the spotted bass we catch in Lanier taste a lot better and less fishy/muddy than the largemouth bass from Louisiana rivers and ponds.



jimbo4116 said:


> All I would ask is what is the difference in filleting a Pinfish and most any other fish.  Looks like the same method we used for the specks we filleted last week.



You and I know it's about the same, but most folks who end up with some pinfish (or croaker or sand trout) and are searching the internet for how to fillet them don't know that yet.  Most of my youtube channel views are from men in their 20s and 30s who are in the process of figuring these things out.  And their internet searches tend to be species specific.  My "How to fillet a pinfish" video has about 3 times as man views in the past year as "How to fillet a speckled trout."  This is likely because there are fewer videos on filleting pinfish and not because there are fewer people searching for how to fillet speckled trout.

Sure, if everyone knew that filleting a gafftop or hardhead is the same as a channel catfish, I'd only need the one video.  But less experienced young men appreciate the "How to fillet a gafftop" and "How to fillet a hardhead" videos.




Browning Slayer said:


> A bigger boat and motor would have been better in the rough water!
> 
> Take your wife out for fish tacos next time instead of feeding her bait!



The Gulf was too rough that day to surf fish from the beach.  My brother's 20 ft bay boat was available for us to use, but too rough that day.  We fished the lagoon from the shore and caught the mess of small fish.

You ever been to Johnson Bayou, LA?  It's a 20 minute drive for burgers, a 40 minute drive for groceries (each way) and an hour each way for tacos.  My wife relished the opportunity to make fish tacos for all the folks staying with my brother on that occasion, and it's the meal they've requested most often since then.  I guess I should be grateful for a wife who can serve up bait and please everyone at the table.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 19, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Why would you eat Pinfish??



Why would you not eat a Pinfish. They are clean, white fish and taste great.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 19, 2020)

Salted and smoked herring are great.
The one's from the low country around Santee- Cooper are way better than the imports at the Farmer's Market.
You can get local in Piggly- Wiggly and sometimes you can get them on the road side at a p- nut stand.

Tried some "pickled" from the deli.
I could eat them. Not my favorite though.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 19, 2020)

Pinfish fillets......maybe a long shot but still thinking 4-5 notches below Capt D's.

I'll cast net em and either fish them whole or as cut bait.....have not ever been hungry enough to think about eating them.


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 20, 2020)

Ate a sandwich about an hour after cutting some for bait, no thank you.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I have no idea, but they were very strong. I will try it one more time, because I have had several people tell me that they like them.


Did you fillet them, or cook them whole? The ones I've eaten, I filleted up and fried, and they were mild, good-tasting white meat. You couldn't tell them from the whiting I fried them with.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I love whiting but must not know how to cook a croaker. The last  ones we fried ran us out of the kitchen, and they were caught that day, and stayed on ice.


Never had Whiting,but croaker is good,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I have no idea, but they were very strong. I will try it one more time, because I have had several people tell me that they like them.


Really good,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

Some of the best eating fish out there to me are mullet, flounder, and grouper.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I appreciate your videos,,,,never had Pinfish,but I'm game,,,,? ? ? ?,,,,Croaker is good,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of the best eating fish out there to me are mullet, flounder, and grouper.


Never had mullet,,,,but you've told me that it's good,,,,


----------



## j_seph (Jan 20, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lost me at Pinfish... sorry...
> 
> I set pin fish traps and fish with them a lot. They are bait. Period. If someone posted a thread about eating lady fish or coyotes I would..
> 
> ...


Filleted gizzard shad about 5 inches long makes some good catfish tacos


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 20, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> Pinfish fillets......maybe a long shot but still thinking 4-5 notches below Capt D's.
> 
> I'll cast net em and either fish them whole or as cut bait.....have not ever been hungry enough to think about eating them.



Don't you dare say a bad word about Capt. D's now!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of the best eating fish out there to me are mullet, flounder, and grouper.


I'll second the flounder and grouper, but I've never had mullet. I think fresh redfish are delicious, too.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll second the flounder and grouper, but I've never had mullet. I think fresh redfish are delicious, too.


Never had Redfish,,,,would love to catch one too,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'll second the flounder and grouper, but I've never had mullet. I think fresh redfish are delicious, too.


Crabmeat stuffed baked flounder is fine eating,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 20, 2020)

Reds and specks are good fresh. Cobia, sheephead, and pompano are good too. Ya`ll can have the baked fish. I like mine rolled in cornmeal and fried.


----------



## bobocat (Jan 20, 2020)

I remember growing up and going to family reunions and my uncle would smoke mullet.  They sure did stink but they were delicious.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

bobocat said:


> I remember growing up and going to family reunions and my uncle would smoke mullet.  They sure did stink but they were delicious.


I really want to try it,,,,


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jan 20, 2020)

I use double hand sized bream for bait. Yall eat bream? I also use whiting for bait. Yall eat a that? I could go on an on. To each is own.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Reds and specks are good fresh. Cobia, sheephead, and pompano are good too. Ya`ll can have the baked fish. I like mine rolled in cornmeal and fried.



I dont want my fish cooked in the over, or on the grilled. I want them coated in cornmeal and deep fried in peanut oil. I grew up eating mullet I love it.


----------



## blakely (Jan 20, 2020)

Fresh mullet is as good as it gets. Spent many a day pulling a gill net together to make the mullet hit the net. Florida messed all that up with the net ban.

I have been known to take a pinfish and cut from the tail back towards the gills on each side then remove the backbone, leaving the fillets attached. You won't find much better grouper bait.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> I dont want my fish cooked in the over, or on the grilled. I want them coated in cornmeal and deep fried in peanut oil. I grew up eating mullet I love it.


I was looking it up,and it looks similar to North Atlantic herring,,,,


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

The real delicacy with Mullet is the roe. And the gizzards.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 20, 2020)

KyDawg said:


> The real delicacy with Mullet is the roe. And the gizzards.


Is it oily?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

Some have claimed that the mullet is not a fish, but a fowl.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 20, 2020)

It is white meat, but have some red streaks in them. When we cleaned them, we removed as much of the red as possible. They fried nice and crisp. In the deep south they were the poor man's fish. I think I remember my Daddy paid about a dime a pound for them at the fish market. They would "dress" them for you and wrap them in newspaper. If you were lucky you got the roe for free.


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 20, 2020)

Swamprat said:


> Pinfish fillets......maybe a long shot but still thinking 4-5 notches below Capt D's.



About 95% of the fish I have ever tasted fall 4 notches below Capt. D.s

Did I mention I don't care for any "fishy" or muddy taste in my fish at all.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jan 20, 2020)

Oldstick said:


> About 95% of the fish I have ever tasted fall 4 notches below Capt. D.s
> 
> Did I mention I don't care for any "fishy" or muddy taste in my fish at all.



I have to ask, what should fish taste like, "Chicken".


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure about pinfish, and mullet, but Love me some trout!
And, staying on topic, you can filet these, the same way as the video above describes. ?


----------



## across the river (Jan 20, 2020)

After reading three pages of posts on this thread, it has occurred to me that there are a lot of people on here who apparently did not grow up very far out in the country.   If you have not at some point in you life eaten a two finger bream(bait), a can of sardines(bait), anchovies(bait), potted meat(?), possum, raccoon, turtle, mullet, shad, rattlesnake, robin (good so I hear), or any other  number of trash fish, bait fish, or varmits, I don't know that you can really call yourself that country.  If the OP offered me pinfish tacos, I would by all means partake in that or any other dish he happen to make with pinfish fillets.  I would never turn my noise up as some apparently would, and I'll try anything at least once.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 21, 2020)

My uncle who grew up in Cross City/Horseshoe Beach would eat pinfish. I would try them. Lots of folks like croaker/grunts and the meat looks around the same to me so it probably taste similar. Let's not lump mullet in with questionable fish, it is a gulf coast delicacy.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

across the river said:


> After reading three pages of posts on this thread, it has occurred to me that there are a lot of people on here who apparently did not grow up very far out in the country.   If you have not at some point in you life eaten a two finger bream(bait), a can of sardines(bait), anchovies(bait), potted meat(?), possum, raccoon, turtle, mullet, shad, rattlesnake, robin (good so I hear), or any other  number of trash fish, bait fish, or varmits, I don't know that you can really call yourself that country.  If the OP offered me pinfish tacos, I would by all means partake in that or any other dish he happen to make with pinfish fillets.  I would never turn my noise up as some apparently would, and I'll try anything at least once.


I'm game for anything,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 21, 2020)

Well maybe except EEL,,,,


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot (Jan 21, 2020)

Them pinfish are a snapper.
Big one’s fry nicely.
Why do you think every fish in the ocean eats them for bait?
BECAUSE THEY GOOD TO EAT I SAY!
Raw sushi pinfish is about as good as it gets in my book.
Almost good enough to stop deer eatin.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 21, 2020)

I will filet some the next time I am on the coast. Maybe the results will be great. In that case I would start pursuing them, and would only catch stuff like Flounder, and Trout and reds. Dang trout stealing my bait.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 21, 2020)

I eat sardines, potted meat, mullet, vienners, but dang if I am gonna spend time to fillet a pinfish when I could use said pinfish to catch something worth filleting.

Two throws of a cast net for 6-8 ounces of fillets is not worth it. Will average 10 to 20 per net throw and all of them put together is barely kicking a pound live and whole.


----------



## jcbcpa (Jan 22, 2020)

I'm going to try some next time I'm down there. I probably won't filet them though. I'll just clean them like a small bream and fry em up whole.


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 22, 2020)

When I was a kid growing up at Camp LeJeune I spent a lot of time fishing for whatever would bite. Redfish, Croakers, pinfish, flounders, you name it and if I caught it and the size was right, it would go home to be cleaned and cooked. Except toadfish and Sea Robins. Even bluefish went into the frying pan. If I needed more bait I'd find the smallest one on the stringer and sacrifice it.


People talk about eating bait, but I've not read, or else I missed the consumption of shrimp....or squid. Some of the tastiest sea creatures I've ever had, but I prefer the squid deep fried and crunchy.  I'll eat shrimp anyway it's cooked!
I'm only 66, so perhaps I missed something along the way


----------



## Big7 (Jan 24, 2020)

NCHillbilly said:


> Did you fillet them, or cook them whole? The ones I've eaten, I filleted up and fried, and they were mild, good-tasting white meat. You couldn't tell them from the whiting I fried them with.



Living right on the ocean for a few years, I can report to all- the above is true.

Folks will fillet a 2 inch panfish or cat and think nothing about the small fillet hard work for the reward. I eat the larger Pinfish and use the smaller ones for bait. If I'm going off- shore, I'll use all sizes for bait.

Ive caught a bunch in the 6 - 8 inch range.


----------



## GONoob (Jan 25, 2020)

My friend ate sand fleas, yuck. Cant imagine pinfish tasting bad, I'd try it!


----------



## tad1 (Jan 26, 2020)

This whole thread is making me hungry.  Grilled, smoked, bronzed, blackened, fried, sushi-ed, ...  Yes please!


----------



## Tom W. (Jan 26, 2020)

Can't agree about sushi......I tried it a few times, and actually ate it, but wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2020)

Pinfish are in the porgy family.
With sheepshead annd tripletail.

'Porgy' is the old latin rootword fer "finger stabbers".

 Both sheepshead and triple tail are both excellent table fare.
 I'l focus on those…


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 28, 2020)

There is a bright side to eating Pinfish. You could go catch a couple hundred in an hour or so and call it a day on the pond. Cheap fishing trip.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Jan 29, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> There is a bright side to eating Pinfish. You could go catch a couple hundred in an hour or so and call it a day on the pond. Cheap fishing trip.


I've done that several times with white trout, or sand trout, when I didn't have as many specks as I wanted, so I  kept the bigger sand trout too.  Of course, I think sand trout eats really good!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 29, 2020)

I also like to eat river sucker. White Suckers, Red Horse Suckers, High Fins and Yellow suckers.


----------



## 4HAND (Jan 29, 2020)

LittleDrummerBoy said:


> No doubt that pinfish make great bait.
> 
> But I'm surprised by assertions that they don't taste very good.  Small, for sure, but much closer to a croaker or sand trout in flavor than a ladyfish.  Yuk, I can't imagine eating a ladyfish or a mullet (popular in FL).
> 
> ...


You don't have to explain yourself brother. To each his own.
I remember fishing offshore of Lanark Village with some fellas out of Tallahassee years ago & they kept throwing back Pink Mouth Grunts! We kept ours. Fine eating! 

But you really should try mullet!
I was raised on mullet. Fried & smoked. Pick smoked mullet & make mullet dip. And as was already mentioned, the gizzards & roe are delicious.


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 5, 2020)

Browning Slayer said:


> Lost me at Pinfish... sorry...
> 
> I set pin fish traps and fish with them a lot. They are bait. Period. If someone posted a thread about eating lady fish or coyotes I would..
> 
> ...



We used to catch pin fish on cut squid......we ate them all the time! Saltwater bluegill and yummy. .......I like to eat squid too. Heaven forbid anyone eat a crawfish for Pete’s sake.....nothing gross about eating bait unless you’re fishing with worms?


----------



## Ihunt (Feb 11, 2020)

I bet most of you fellows have had sardines in mustard sauce so don’t go crying about a fried pinfish.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 18, 2020)

grouper throat said:


> My uncle who grew up in Cross City/Horseshoe Beach would eat pinfish. I would try them. Lots of folks like croaker/grunts and the meat looks around the same to me so it probably taste similar. Let's not lump mullet in with questionable fish, it is a gulf coast delicacy.



Dad lives in Horseshoe, and we eat the bigger pinfish, nothing but a saltwater bream. We don't fillet them, just scale, gut, cut the head off and fry them up. The small ones we use to fish for gator trout and gag grouper.


Plus you can trap them


----------



## Dutch (Feb 18, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> I bet most of you fellows have had sardines in mustard sauce so don’t go crying about a fried pinfish.



Sardines in mustard or Louisiana hot sauce

Those with Vienna's and saltines are required provisions on my boat.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 18, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Some of the best eating fish out there to me are mullet, flounder, and grouper.


Flounder-Check, Grouper-Check.
Never took a liking to mullet though.
Maybe because I despise them for working 2000ft+ nets with my grandfather in Escambia bay growing up.
Always enjoyed going fishing with him until I got there and the net boat was hooked to the truck vs. the old Kennedy Craft!


----------



## panfishvinnie (May 4, 2020)

My wife loves to fish, and eat fish. She is a release to the grease girl through and through! We caught a pin fish one day, and naturally she wanted to keep it! I told her they were bony and no good to eat. Of course the next thing out of her mouth was "have you ever eaten one"? Wellll noooo... So guess who kept that pin fish and cleaned it. We fried it up with some whiting we caught and we tried it. We like whiting a lot better, so she hasn't asked to keep another one since then. I say eat whatever kind of fish you want. When I tell people I eat gar they look at me like there is no way they would eat one.Everyone's taste is different and thank you for the video!


----------

